# Reasons Why You Shouldn't Get Into WoW(World of Warcraft)



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 4, 2009)

So I've Officially owned WoW for about 4 days Now and my life has totally been consumed, heres some stats


Before Warcaft:
Eating About 3 Full Meals A day
Going to bed around 1am-3am
Getting up around 10am-2pm
Energy - Decent

After Warcraft for 4 days:
Eating Small "snacks" every 2 to 4 hours with lots of mountain dew
Going to bed around 3am, then after an hour or so get up and fall asleep officially around 7am.
getting up around 2-3pm
Energy - DRAINED, Zombie mode...
Can't go to stop playing till i reach some kind of 5th in level, aka level 5, 10, 15 etc or i'm annoyed











So...if your not already hooked, don't try WoW. there is a reason why they call it WarCrack.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 4, 2009)

A better reason to not get into WoW?

There are *good* games for the PC.

Jeff


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 4, 2009)

JBroll said:


> A better reason to not get into WoW?
> 
> There are *good* games for the PC.
> 
> Jeff


 
Oooooooohhhhhh!!!

I got addicted to rome total war once but got bored of it quickly after that. Only play GTR Evo on the pc sometimes.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 4, 2009)

Nobody who hasn't played Nethack gets to complain about addiction to a game.

EVER.

Jeff


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 4, 2009)

Blah, game slike Nethack bore me.

COD 4 done it for me for a long time. Bored shitless of it now. 

As you can see games bore me easily. Racing games are the only ones I go back to.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 4, 2009)

It's incredibly lame, and has been ever since it was made by a different developer and it was called EVERQUEST.


----------



## cev (Aug 4, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Nobody who hasn't played Nethack gets to complain about addiction to a game.
> 
> EVER.
> 
> Jeff



ADOM is way better


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 4, 2009)

JBroll said:


> A better reason to not get into WoW?
> 
> Real people exist.
> 
> Jeff



fixed.


----------



## keeper006 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## synrgy (Aug 4, 2009)

keeper006 said:


>





My thoughts exactly.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 4, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> Blah, game slike Nethack bore me.
> 
> COD 4 done it for me for a long time. Bored shitless of it now.
> 
> As you can see games bore me easily. Racing games are the only ones I go back to.



But now we have COD6 coming out so eeeeeeee! 

I'll give you a good reason why not to play WOW.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 4, 2009)

COD4 Multiplayer is ridiculous, chewed up so much of my life the past year. 

COD6 will do exactly the same, I can guarantee it.

they shouldn't make it so bloody good.


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 4, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> But now we have COD6 coming out so eeeeeeee!
> 
> I'll give you a good reason why not to play WOW.




!!! Fake or not that is piss funny!! That guy is a friggin mentalist!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 4, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> !!! Fake or not that is piss funny!! That guy is a friggin mentalist!



I thought it might be fake when I first watched it, but A. who would do that and let it be posted on the internet and B. Thats some good acting if it is fake.


And C. Who came up with the remote control idea? 



Scar Symmetry said:


> COD4 Multiplayer is ridiculous, chewed up so much of my life the past year.
> 
> COD6 will do exactly the same, I can guarantee it.
> 
> they shouldn't make it so bloody good.




Ha ha same. See you on there man


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea it might be real actually...

Not as funny as the first one but this one seems more believable...





I will be getting Cod 6 no doubt too. What do you guys play it on?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 4, 2009)

I. WILL. KILL. YOOOOOUUU!


 awesome.


And 360 man  Yourself?


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Aug 4, 2009)

I think the more "disturbing" thing about that is that you evidently have such an addictive personality that you let a GAME get to you like that 

Seriously, the people who get "addicted" to games are the same ones who get addicted to drugs. It's a wiring thing in their brains I assume. Drugs actually have an addictive component, nothing in a video game can be physically addictive. Except perhaps the happiness you get from playing the game, but... if it makes you happy how is that a bad thing?

I've been playing WoW on and off since launch. And I say on and off literally. I get comments about "oh, you quit for a day/week/month and came back?" but it's more like, play for a while, decide it's not entertaining any more, quit for six months til the expansion, play for a month, quit for another two... I play it because statistically it's cheaper than buying a new game every month, I have more fun doing it than any game that's come out since 2007 or so, and it has more content and worth than any other game. But when it comes down to it, it is just a game


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 4, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I. WILL. KILL. YOOOOOUUU!
> 
> 
> awesome.
> ...


 
I play on 360 too 

my gamertag is chrisquarry if you wanna add me


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 4, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> I play on 360 too
> 
> my gamertag is chrisquarry if you wanna add me



Sick man will do  I'll be playing some COD4 later. MY GT is Fear Signal so you know whose adding you.


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 4, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Sick man will do  I'll be playing some COD4 later. MY GT is Fear Signal so you know whose adding you.


 
Cool man, might give COD4 ago again. Haven't played it for months though.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 4, 2009)

im not into the computer games but do play ps2 online lol. i play star wars battlefronts.


----------



## loktide (Aug 4, 2009)

the only reason you shouldn't get into wow:

save your time for starcraft 2


----------



## sami (Aug 4, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> Cool man, might give COD4 ago again. Haven't played it for months though.



learn to map! That's what I did with CoD 1 and 2.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 4, 2009)

I played WoW during the closed alpha test (friend worked for Blizzard at the time) and it was great but has gone steadily downhill since then. They just keep dumbing the game down more and more to gain customers and somehow that works. At this point the game is so easy it's just ridiculous...

FYI - Free-ish version of WoW (mods this is a legit site, no legal issues):

Runes of Magic - Homepage


----------



## Bound (Aug 4, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> Cool man, might give COD4 ago again. Haven't played it for months though.



when you get MW2, and there's a strapping soldier named V1SCER4L running around bushmaster ACR'ing the hell out of the world, that'd be me.


----------



## Bound (Aug 4, 2009)

loktide said:


> the only reason you shouldn't get into wow:
> 
> save your time for starcraft 2



ling rush 4tw!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 4, 2009)

last one to 10th Prestige on COD6 is a bad egg!


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 4, 2009)

sami said:


> learn to map! That's what I did with CoD 1 and 2.


 
What does 'to map' mean? 



Bound said:


> when you get MW2, and there's a strapping soldier named V1SCER4L running around bushmaster ACR'ing the hell out of the world, that'd be me.


----------



## windu (Aug 4, 2009)

i got wow when it was released, first month. got to lvl 60 with all points in protection. (which back then was the worst tree and class combination to lvl in) once i hit 60 joined a end game guild. raided 7 times a week, cleared molten core, went to raiding 5 days a week. and was like that for 3 years non stop (along with the massive pvp grind) once burning crusade came out hit lvl 70 in 5 days, raided and then relized i wasted 3 years of my life when the game failed to deliver anymore "fun"

that game is the devil and the worst addiction iv ever had, made me stop playing guitar. yea i had alot of fun at the beggening but looking back now. i wasted so much time on that game. fuck that. dont get wow! (plus its just fucking lame now anyways, wasnt the way it used tobe)


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 4, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> I think the more "disturbing" thing about that is that you evidently have such an addictive personality that you let a GAME get to you like that
> 
> Seriously, the people who get "addicted" to games are the same ones who get addicted to drugs. It's a wiring thing in their brains I assume. Drugs actually have an addictive component, nothing in a video game can be physically addictive. Except perhaps the happiness you get from playing the game, but... if it makes you happy how is that a bad thing?
> 
> I've been playing WoW on and off since launch. And I say on and off literally. I get comments about "oh, you quit for a day/week/month and came back?" but it's more like, play for a while, decide it's not entertaining any more, quit for six months til the expansion, play for a month, quit for another two... I play it because statistically it's cheaper than buying a new game every month, I have more fun doing it than any game that's come out since 2007 or so, and it has more content and worth than any other game. But when it comes down to it, it is just a game


Not true. I'm totally addicted to pc (games and everything), but I am not addicted to alcohol or anything else (although I drink sometimes, but I feel no dependance to it). also didn't get addicted to smoking, and nothing else. JUST PC. and now I hooked up on Eve-online, even more addiction 

I've been playing WoW for 2 years, but just got bored of that never-changing universe. EVERYTHING is exactly the same in wow. pvp gets boring soon, pve even sooner.


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 4, 2009)

I cannot understand how people get hooked on games like that, it's scary kinda. Maybe i'll eat my words someday


----------



## Xaios (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't listen to anyone who says WoW = Everquest. WoW did many things much, MUCH better than Everquest. For example, in Wow, pretty much every locale is distinctive. It is almost impossible to get lost. I've played a lot of MMO's where every zone looks nearly the same for miles.

And for those who haven't tried it, WotLK introduces the best gameplay thus far. The story also far surpasses that of the original game and Burning Crusade. There are a couple missions in Northrend that are just heart-rending in how touching they are.

For example, in Icecrown, you are charged by Tirion Fordring (basically the new Uther Lightbringer) with finding a lost soldier who has valiantly risked his life to rescue others from the Scourge but has since gone missing. When you find him, you discover that he's been infected by the plague or undeath. He tells you to leave him to his fate. You go and report back to Tirion, who refuses to accept this and sends you on a quest to find a cure. First he sends you to Remulus in Moonglade. After completing a brief quest in an alternate dimension, he provides you with something he believes may cure the the plague. You return to the soldier and administer the antidote, but it is ineffective. The soldier thanks you for trying and sends you on your way. You return to Tirion who once again refuses to accept the outcome. This time he sends you to Alextrasza, queen of the red dragonflight and steward of all life in Azeroth. After completing another quest for her, she gives you something she also believes will cure the plague. You return to the soldier and administer the antidote and it has a marginal effect, but isn't able to rid him of the plague entirely. The soldier thanks you again quite graciously and sends you away. You return to Tirion, and in a last ditch effort, he sends you to consult A'dal, leader of the Naaru (beings of pure light) in Shattrath City, in Outlands. A'dal advises you that he would extend his blessing over this soldier and won't allow him to succumb to undeath, and then tells you to return to the soldier. That you do. You speak to the soldier one last time and he thanks you again for all your efforts, but before you can do anything, he dies. Then, suddenly, A'dal and two other Naaru appear overhead and tell you that, because of the virtuous life this soldier has lead, he would not become and undead minion and that his soul would basically ascend to heaven. With that, he takes the soldier and leaves.

You just don't expect that kind of thing in a game, and you certainly don't see a quest that is so emotionally involving in any previous content. It's really quite beautiful.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 5, 2009)

Reason #1: You want to know what a vagina looks like.


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 5, 2009)

Xaios said:


> You just don't expect that kind of thing in a game, and you certainly don't see a quest that is so emotionally involving in any previous content. It's really quite beautiful.



Whats the gameplay like? sounds fun.


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 5, 2009)

I did expect something like that in that quest. It was just like almost every other quest on wow, go talk to that, talk to that, fly there, bla bla.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 5, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> But now we have COD6 coming out so eeeeeeee!
> 
> I'll give you a good reason why not to play WOW.




I saw the thread title that was expecting this to be the first post.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 5, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> Whats the gameplay like? sounds fun.



Gameplay wise it WAS a very simple quest. Fly here, fight this, bring me back this, go here, rinse repeat. The thing about WoW is that the storytelling is strong enough that it DOESN'T feel like a waste of time, because you're anxious to see how quests like this play out.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 5, 2009)

I played it for a while, got to level 30 or something and I honestly didn't get the fuss.

it was PS2 graphics, the quests were boring and extremely repetitive (I know every game is but I found WoW too much so to enjoy) and I found that the level of progression in the game very slow and tedious.

the music is fucking awesome though.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 5, 2009)

you really need to play in groups on WoW to make it worth while, otherwise its insanely boring


----------



## synrgy (Aug 5, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Don't listen to anyone who says WoW = Everquest. WoW did many things much, MUCH better than Everquest.



It isn't a question of who did it better. The point is the whole MMO thing was a boring/stale concept by the time WoW even came around, (seriously, I got one character to about level 22 on EverQuest and have never wanted to touch an MMO since then.. what boring shite..) and it's been beating the dead horse steadily into the ground ever since, stealing the lives of thousands and thousands of people who *think* they have nothing better to do than spend 4-18 hours a day running around a poorly-represented-by-shitty-graphics fantasy world with other players, jumping around instead of just walking because the game is so mind numbingly inane that the mere act of jumping is a welcome distraction/form of entertainment.

My ex-girlfriend played the game, for roughly 8-12 hours every single day. Made me want to vomit..


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 5, 2009)

any of you sexybitches have a vent server?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Aug 5, 2009)

I play wow but have managed not to be addicted to it. Randy and I will hope on and play together for a bit and then just turn it off and go back to our lives. The only thing that it has a bearing on is if/when we have signed up for a guild event and need to be there for it. Other than that we play when we want to and don't play when we don't.


----------

